# Cocker Spaniel puppies for Adoption whatsapp(+16197382296)



## marrykim002 (Oct 28, 2021)

*Cocker Spaniels are very friendly dogs. That is why today a lot of people choose them as pets. And there are 15 facts about them that can surprise you, especially if you don’t have a Cocker Spaniel yet. *


----------

